# SOOS 2015 show



## ALToronto (Feb 14, 2015)

Got some awards for my living wall!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations! It was quite lovely to see. Sorry I didn't happen to run into you


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2015)

Well deserved. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2015)

what is 'concrete elegance'?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats. The lighting looks pretty good.


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2015)

Marvelous and hard work rewarded. Congratulations!
Just wondering how on earth you got the whole living
wall to the show without damage!


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 14, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> what is 'concrete elegance'?



The name of my company.

www.concreteelegance.ca


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 14, 2015)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Congratulations! It was quite lovely to see. Sorry I didn't happen to run into you



I'm sorry as well. I didn't stay at the display the entire time, though.

Thanks everyone. Angela, the wall gets wrapped in a lot of thin sheet foam, so it protects the plants and keeps them from freezing in -19C weather. This is probably the coldest move in / move out weather the show has ever had. We're breaking temperature records this weekend. But the attendance is good.


----------



## orchideya (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome display. Congratulations!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 15, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2015)

Thats excellent, how do you move that? Show to home vise versa


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## naoki (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats! Similar to Troy, I also wonder how heavy it is.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 16, 2015)

Wonderful display and I love the ideas and pictures on your website. Have to keep you in mind for future projects.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 16, 2015)

that is great


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you!!

It's heavy, especially with the bottom basin full of wet lava rock. I would guess 150 kg or a little over 300 lbs. We don't lift it by hand. I have a hydraulic scissor lift cart, and we built a special stand on wheels for it, with space for the cart in the centre. So we use the cart to lift it from its ledge on my dining room wall (after removing the screws holding it against the wall), roll it just far enough away to place the wheeled stand behind it, and drop it gently onto the stand. 

Two strong guys (my husband and a helper) need to keep the wall balanced while it is moved. I usually operate the scissor lift cart. 

We always need to rent a cube van to move it to and from a show. The ramp into the truck is indispensable. In this cold weather, we wrapped the plants in two 40-ft (13 m) rolls of thin sheet foam, about 5 layers thick. Total exposure to -20C temps was less than 1 minute each time, to and from the truck. The truck was above 0 inside.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Impressive wall and feat to get it to the show. Congrat's on the award. You have a very unique and interesting display for sure.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Feb 27, 2015)

No I am even more disappointed I missed this year's show.


----------

